# USB Extension won't work with Security Camera



## multi-tasker-X

Hello,  

I have a security camera hooked up to my computer and the cord is 3 metres

I moved my computer to the other side of the room and now it barely reaches. So i need a usb extension

I found 3 usb 2.0 extensions, in my drawer but none of them work. I'm not sure why it won't work. I tested it with a mouse and the extension works fine. So the problem is not the extension.

Why will it work with other devices but not my security, is there a limit for the distance?



Here is my camera.  i'm not sure if it is 2.0 or 3.0

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01FJR3XXY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1




and here is the extension i have, it says usb 2.0 on the cable itself, i got it 6 years ago, its about 6 feet




I'm not sure why my extension won't work


----------



## johnb35

Still could be a bad cable.  Try a different one.  Also, it's possible that maybe there is a too much of a power drop and the camera won't work.


----------



## multi-tasker-X

I've tires 3 of the same kind and won't work.

I also tried a usb cable that is half a foot and it works. I think usb cameras cant have longer signals than 3 metres

I also think its a power problem. Do they sell usb extension cables that push the signal?


----------



## johnb35

You may want to try a powered USB hub if the distance is a problem.


----------



## multi-tasker-X

do you have a link to a powered usb hub, i looked online but i'm not sure what exactly i am looking for


----------



## johnb35

Something like this.

https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Port-2-5A-power-adapter/dp/B00DQFGH80

Any local computer store should sell them as well.


----------



## multi-tasker-X

i have one if those already but the cord is not long enough. Its not even 1 foot, its super short, not meant for far


----------



## johnb35

So you've got the powered usb hub plugged into the computer and then the usb cable from the camera plugged into the powered hub?


----------



## multi-tasker-X

yes, but thats not long enough. I need at least 3 to 5 more feet


----------



## johnb35

I don't understand.  If you are able to plug the camera usb cable into the pc then you should be able to plug it into the powered hub.  Right?


----------



## multi-tasker-X

I need a usb extension so i can plug in my camera, because currently it won't reach



here is a picture


----------



## beers

What John is describing is placing the powered hub where the black and red lines intersect


----------



## multi-tasker-X

already tried that, but still doesn't work


----------



## beers

Shrug man.  Get a wifi camera.  Or a raspberry pi to facilitate a USB camera that can be accessed via ethernet.



multi-tasker-X said:


> i have one if those already


What specific one?  If it doesn't have a dedicated power brick then it isn't a powered hub.


----------



## killershark1978

could try using a usb extension with duel ferrite choke's.


----------



## multi-tasker-X

beers said:


> What specific one?  If it doesn't have a dedicated power brick then it isn't a powered hub.



Mine is this one
 

what do you mean power brick,





killershark1978 said:


> could try using a usb extension with duel ferrite choke's.



what does that mean


----------



## beers

multi-tasker-X said:


> Mine is this one


That's not a powered hub.


----------



## multi-tasker-X

i found something that works

 

i have a couple of these that came with some wifi usb sticks,
i plugged it in as an extension and it works! it's about 2 feet long

i have another one in a box somewhere, im going to find it and plug that one as well, to see if it works
although one is enough

it must of been those other usb extensions, they must been cheap ones or something

anyways, everything seems to be working! now that cords are not in the way,

finally!


----------



## C4C

My head hurts, but I'm glad you were able to find cords that worked.

You were experiencing a lack of power... The more cords, the more energy is needed to transfer the signal..

Whole thing is only as strong as the weakest link!


----------



## timmyleandro

I'm in need, thank you


----------

